# "china magic cube" store



## WeIsPrius (Sep 7, 2010)

Hey has anybody had any experience with this store;

http://www.china-magic-cube.com/index.asp

Everything here looks CHEAP but it looks like their website sucks. These links aren't working for me: Cart, My Account, About Us, Shipping, Payment etc etc.

Do they accept Paypal? Is shipping free? What are their policies? 

How am I supposed to know anything when these links don't work??...I dont know maybe this store isn't that good after all. Feel free to chime in if you know anything. Thanks.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Sep 7, 2010)

WeIsPrius said:


> Hey has anybody had any experience with this store;





WeIsPrius said:


> Everything here looks CHEAP but it looks like their website sucks.


ok


WeIsPrius said:


> These links aren't working for me: Cart, My Account, About Us, Shipping, Payment etc etc.



If you look at their website coding they have those links disabled.



WeIsPrius said:


> Do they accept Paypal? Is shipping free? What are their policies?


At the bottom it says one of their partners is paypal


WeIsPrius said:


> How am I supposed to know anything when these links don't work??...


IDK


WeIsPrius said:


> I dont know maybe this store isn't that good after all.


cool story.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Sep 7, 2010)

i want a new dayan lingyun thiny


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 9, 2010)

> Scroll down to the end of the page, contact me by MSN.
> The whole site system is in upgrading.
> The buy button is coming soon.
> favorite this page in your IE,it worth waiting!



Happy now?


----------



## Blake4512 (Sep 9, 2010)

WHAT!

http://www.china-magic-cube.com/goods.asp?gid=73


----------



## will6680 (Sep 9, 2010)

Blake4512 said:


> WHAT!
> 
> http://www.china-magic-cube.com/goods.asp?gid=73









1199 or $11.99

OT: It looks like the C2Y website. Try using C4U there more trusted.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 9, 2010)

will6680 said:


> Blake4512 said:
> 
> 
> > WHAT!
> ...



No it doesn't.


----------



## Raltenbach (Feb 9, 2011)

I know this is a pretty old thread, but I just wanted to share some feedback with you about this company. I placed an order with them at the end of January, and received it about 2 weeks later. Pretty good considering the package was supposed to fly from China to Chicago on the day of the big snowstorm. The ordering process is a little weird though, you place an order, then forward the money to their paypal account from the paypal website, then contact the company to inform them of the payment. Not exactly streamlined, but not a big hassle. Ordered from them because they sell black big cubes (which I favor), not just white.


----------



## troyxdestroy (Feb 13, 2011)

I bought 3 of these there. http://www.china-magic-cube.com/goods.asp?gid=183 
Took 2 weeks.
The payment method is a bit sketchy, but there are legit.


----------



## Pete the Geek (Mar 5, 2013)

*Recent shopping experience with China Magic Cube?*

There are some old threads on this shop, but has anyone shopped there recently? This shop apparently has an item that is not currently in stock elsewhere, but payment by Western Union to a company in China is a one-way trip. I'm looking for some current feedback.


----------



## arvind1999 (Mar 5, 2013)

What is that item?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 5, 2013)

Indeed what item?

I find that often with proper googling I can find stuff still.

I would NEVER pay with western union. That is like paying cash without a receipt. No thanks lol


----------



## Pete the Geek (Mar 5, 2013)

arvind1999 said:


> What is that item?





Kattenvriendin said:


> Indeed what item?


I agree that paying by Western Union is dodgy and it adds extra cost. The only reason I would consider it is if the shop has a good reputation. I'm looking for a Black 11x11x11. I tried to buy one last year and encountered the same "out of stock everywhere I know" situation. Maybe its a Spring Break thing? Anyway, I'm willing to buy from any reputable seller who has one IN STOCK and ships to Canada.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 5, 2013)

http://myworld.ebay.nl/magiccube2012/

I bought mine from those folks back when, but they don't have one now. You could contact them through the ebay system and ask if they can put one up again to bid on or BIN. I know there are a few sellers on ebay that sell them too but I can understand their low feedback rate holds you back.


----------



## kalyk (Mar 5, 2013)

I bought my SS 7X7 and 8X8 there some months ago, by bank transfer (also risky). Everything was ok, very kind. That's too bad they don't have Paypal but I can assure you it shouldn't be a problem with WU.


----------



## stoic (Mar 5, 2013)

I have bought from China Magic Cube and found them good, although it was a while back... A year or more maybe.


----------



## littlewing1208 (Mar 5, 2013)

This place is showing they have SS v3 4x4x4 but that has bit me twice (ie sending me a v4 instead of v3). I contacted them to confirm but I haven't heard back.


----------



## jayefbe (Mar 5, 2013)

littlewing1208 said:


> This place is showing they have SS v3 4x4x4 but that has bit me twice (ie sending me a v4 instead of v3). I contacted them to confirm but I haven't heard back.



They DID have one item listed as a v3, but that listing has been changed to v4.


----------



## littlewing1208 (Mar 5, 2013)

Wow, that link you found like 2 days ago was already updated 

http://www.china-magic-cube.com/goods.asp?gid=166


----------



## Tong Haiwu (Mar 5, 2013)

Why you don't buy cubes from nowstore or 51morefun?They are both selling to westerners

BTW:cubers from China always buy cube from www.taobao.com ,this web have many shops,of course including many cube shops(you can search "大雁"｛dayan in madarain｝or "圣手"｛shengshou in mardain｝at the homepage,then you can find these cube shops XD),cubes here are very cheap,but I don't know these shops whether support overseas mail service


----------



## Pete the Geek (Mar 6, 2013)

Tong Haiwu said:


> Why you don't buy cubes from nowstore or 51morefun?They are both selling to westerners


I always shop there but this time the item I want is out of stock on 51more fun and there is no answer about new stock. Perhaps they are on vacation.


----------



## Maccoboy (Mar 14, 2013)

zcube.cn is amazing for price, not too many cubes but great price, 

oh and as for the ss v3 4x4 being a v4, they stopped making the v3 and came out with the v4 but didn't tell anyone for a while as it was a really minor update so shops were selling the v4 thinking it was the v3 :/


----------



## Pete the Geek (Mar 16, 2013)

Update: I finally reached Champion at 51morefun and he said there was just a restocking delay. Indeed, today I notice that they have things back in stock and I ordered the Black 11x11x11 .


----------

